# What do I need to ascend? Currycel



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder

5’11 | 20


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Sep 4, 2019)

Don't tell me you're a virgin


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 4, 2019)

Narcy thread


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Narcy thread


No I want tips on how to ascend to god Hindi levels


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


your looking good. The only surgery i would recomend would be a chin implant. Your chin to philtrum ratio is a bit off. Optimal height for your chin is 2.0-2.25 times your philtrum. and yours looks a little short. You are a good looking dude.

I would recommend you skinmaxx and build up your collegen. And take any precautions for balding. You wouldn't look good with a bald head.


----------



## william (Sep 4, 2019)

you look quite weak and feminine. it might be because you have a small skull.

not sure what to suggest but maybe try bulking up a bit?


----------



## AestheticPrince (Sep 4, 2019)

Bhai get a nosejob and work on your eyebrows to get them thicker


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 4, 2019)

train neck and skull implants


you look feminine


----------



## Joyride (Sep 4, 2019)

its your chin tbh. with a larger chin/jaw i think youd look so much better


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


wear shoe lifts and get fillers on your chin


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 4, 2019)

The main problem is that you are a curry


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 4, 2019)

Holy mogs me
I've also seen you on truerateme as well


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Holy mogs me
> I've also seen you on truerateme as well


Yeah I got rekt there


william said:


> you look quite weak and feminine. it might be because you have a small skull.
> 
> not sure what to suggest but maybe try bulking up a bit?


I play rugby at college definitely not weak I think I’m just fucked with the small frame mate


Lorsss said:


> wear shoe lifts and get fillers on your chin


What’s the difference between a filler and an implant


Joyride said:


> its your chin tbh. with a larger chin/jaw i think youd look so much better


My jaws insane I think it’s my recessed chin


Don't Forget to mew said:


> your looking good. The only surgery i would recomend would be a chin implant. Your chin to philtrum ratio is a bit off. Optimal height for your chin is 2.0-2.25 times your philtrum. and yours looks a little short. You are a good looking dude.
> 
> I would recommend you skinmaxx and build up your collegen. And take any precautions for balding. You wouldn't look good with a bald head.


Any tips on collagen? I’m getting a dermaroll this winter break


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


@Salludon our heavenly father's creation


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> train neck and skull implants
> 
> 
> you look feminine



What’s an example of a good skull implant


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> What’s an example of a good skull implant








Aesthetic Skull Reshaping | Dr. Barry L. Eppley


Dr. Barry Eppley offers aesthetic skull reshaping to address misshapen and malformed skull issues.




skullreshaping.com





also being a curry is a huge problem


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Yeah I got rekt there
> 
> I play rugby at college definitely not weak I think I’m just fucked with the small frame mate
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you commented on my post on reddit as well, if you see my face you'll prolly recognise it


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Aesthetic Skull Reshaping | Dr. Barry L. Eppley
> 
> 
> Dr. Barry Eppley offers aesthetic skull reshaping to address misshapen and malformed skull issues.
> ...


Perhaps but it’s never stopped me 💀


TubOfLard said:


> Pretty sure you commented on my post on reddit as well, if you see my face you'll prolly recognise it



Good to see you again bro!💪


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> Aesthetic Skull Reshaping | Dr. Barry L. Eppley
> 
> 
> Dr. Barry Eppley offers aesthetic skull reshaping to address misshapen and malformed skull issues.
> ...





Dude stop coping this is the 3rd best looking dude here


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Sep 4, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Dude stop coping this is the 3rd best looking dude here



he has a good jawline and low bodyfat but the blackpill is that if he was white with his current features he would slay.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> he has a good jawline and low bodyfat but the blackpill is that if he was white with his current features he would slay.



but I do slay 😭


----------



## reptiles (Sep 4, 2019)

facemaxxed said:


> he has a good jawline and low bodyfat but the blackpill is that if he was white with his current features he would slay.





True tbh let me cope the jbw pill is a brutal pill


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Sep 4, 2019)

Jump on HGH


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

dieavirgin said:


> Jump on HGH



Would I see any benefits from MK677?


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Would I see any benefits from MK677?


Probably if you manage to have a good diet while working out.


----------



## Vitruvian (Sep 4, 2019)

Wider jaw and tipoplasty. Neck training


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> View attachment 106313


I’m an ugly mf ik


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 4, 2019)

What was your r/truerateme rating?


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 4, 2019)

2 PSL 

The real rating you askedfor


----------



## Usum (Sep 4, 2019)

Do not forget dominance.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> but I do slay 😭


*THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE YOU AUTISTIC CURRY FUCK WHATS YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM? 

PS: GO ER OVER FOR U*


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


good looking but mogged by this guy bro


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> good looking but mogged by this guy bro



FAXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> FAXXXXXXXXX


lol y did u edit


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Sep 4, 2019)

i changed nvm


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 4, 2019)

High tier curry, but u know what they say, no ascension for...


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

william said:


> you look quite weak and feminine. it might be because you have a small skull.
> 
> not sure what to suggest but maybe try bulking up a bit?


Giga Cape
You are a psl 6.5. If you aren’t slaying I don’t know what to tell you. Where do you live? Based on the pics I would assume somewhere western. 


Pex1992 said:


> good looking but mogged by this guy bro


He mogs me and you to the next universe


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> good looking but mogged by this guy bro


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

This has to be larp. He’s a legit model looking , the pic with the car mogs me to all the way to Stone Age


----------



## dogapm123 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Giga Cape
> You are a psl 6.5. If you aren’t slaying I don’t know what to tell you. Where do you live? Based on the pics I would assume somewhere western.
> 
> He mogs me and you to the next universe


fuck off dude how he is better than me


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

dogapm123 said:


> fuck off dude how he is better than me


Are you really asking me on how this mogs you


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Are you really asking me on how this mogs you



This guys is 6/10, u and doga are 4/10.


----------



## bossman (Sep 4, 2019)

more curry lifefuel


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> good looking but mogged by this guy bro


How’s the physique


Titbot said:


> Giga Cape
> You are a psl 6.5. If you aren’t slaying I don’t know what to tell you. Where do you live? Based on the pics I would assume somewhere western.
> 
> He mogs me and you to the next universe



I model and I want to take my looks to the next level and this is where looksmaxxing starts becoming key. I’ve been looksmaxxing for the past 3 years and it’s changed my life coming into college with women


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 4, 2019)

Clicked on the thread expecting to see a subhuman, found a narcissist little bitch instead


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> This has to be larp. He’s a legit model looking , the pic with the car mogs me to all the way to Stone Age


I do model I’m walking fashion week haha


SirGey said:


> High tier curry, but u know what they say, no ascension for...



If only I had blue eyes


Yoyome99 said:


> What was your r/truerateme rating?


6-6.5 but with worse photos


Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Clicked on the thread expecting to see a subhuman, found a narcissist little bitch instead


Hope you’re having a good day bro


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Fucken he’ll aesthetic af. You don’t even look curry . This is a curry who didn’t eat curry growing up, works out, hormonemaxed, grew right fml


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Fucken he’ll aesthetic af. You don’t even look curry . This is a curry who didn’t eat curry growing up, works out, hormonemaxed, grew right fml


I love my naan bro


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Just get stromo to get blue eyes . Srs you would be gandy tier with that


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 4, 2019)

I was going to suggest Almond Eye Surgery based in this pic:





Because your lower eyelids look droopy

But they look good on this pic:





Could you take a pic of your eyes without squinting?? so i could see if you would benefit from Almond Eye Surgery

Like this:


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> I was going to suggest Almond Eye Surgery based in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eye area could be better but I feel like eye area don’t matter too much IRL unless it’s like really really bad


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> My eye area could be better but I feel like eye area don’t matter too much IRL unless it’s like really really bad
> View attachment 106418


Fml just get blue eyes


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> My eye area could be better but I feel like eye area don’t matter too much IRL unless it’s like really really bad
> View attachment 106418


I dont really think its bad but its the only thing i think you could do to "ascend"

Cant really tell much from that picture because its low quality but i think you could benefit from Almond Eye Surgery.

Maybe Otoplasty too, but i am not totally sure, buy otosticks and try them, if you like how you look with them then go for otoplasty








✅ Otostick | Best Ear Corrector for Proruding Ears


Otostick is the best solution for protruding and prominent ears. Have natural looking ears in seconds without the need to perform otoplasty surgery




us.otostick.com


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


you are a chadpreet, only @Salludon mogs you. Oh wait i forgot


@Titbot mogs u hard.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> you are a chadpreet, only @Salludon mogs you. Oh wait i forgot
> 
> 
> @Titbot mogs u hard.


Stop being butt hurt because I made a joke about how I mog everyone. He mogs me to oblivion and beyond . The only one he doesn’t mog is Salludon


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Stop being butt hurt because I made a joke about how I mog everyone. He mogs me to oblivion and beyond . The only one he doesn’t mog is Salludon


yes @Salludon is gigamodel level. idec, inb4 racists say he is less than runway model tier


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> yes @Salludon is gigamodel level. idec, inb4 racists say he is less than runway model tier


I runway bro a lot of guys there aren’t as great looking as u think


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> I runway bro a lot of guys there aren’t as great looking as u think


@Salludon is the best on this site, and any other site there is about looksmaxxing.


Chadelite said:


> @Salludon is the best on this site, and any other site there is about looksmaxxing.


u are 2nd tho.


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Giga Cape
> You are a psl 6.5. If you aren’t slaying I don’t know what to tell you. Where do you live? Based on the pics I would assume somewhere western.
> 
> He mogs me and you to the next universe


Lol u just saw his six pack abs and great body and u thought that he is some kinda chad no doubt he has a very good body but face like him in my city is common i mog him hard ...i know u r jealous of me from the start and u poke ur nose everytime in my posts as if i take ur posts seriously first u said u mog me then u said i mog u and when i saw ur face i saw nothing special fact of the matter u dont know shit about the rating systems


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol u just saw his six pack abs and great body and u thought that he is some kinda chad no doubt he has a very good body but face like him in my city is common i mog him hard ...i know u r jealous of me from the start and u poke ur nose everytime in my posts as if i take ur posts seriously first u said u mog me then u said i mog u and when i saw ur face i saw nothing special fact of the matter u dont know shit about the rating systems


Lol you are so butthurt. He’s a model jfl. He mogs everyone here except Salludon


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Lol you are so butthurt. He’s a model jfl. He mogs everyone here except Salludon


If you aren’t 6’2ft you better be ripped and have a small waist if you wanna runway, he wouldn’t mog me at all if he didn’t have green eyes but he does. Better looking than me but I can still take his wife


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

You need to neck train and and chin implant other than that you look great


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Sep 4, 2019)

All you guys are overrating him jfl


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> You need to neck train and and chin implant other than that you look great


How does one train the neck because that would probably be helpful in rugby


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Lol you are so butthurt. He’s a model jfl. He mogs everyone here except Salludon


I am not butt hurt overall he mogs me coz of his well toned body but i am saying just about the face ...i dont get jealous of anyone nor here nor in real


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I am not butt hurt overall he mogs me coz of his well toned body but i am saying just about the face ...i dont get jealous of anyone nor here nor in real



You look like my friend who’s half Indian and German, he has green eyes and is 6’3 but doesn’t groom himself, kid still fucks tho

He doesn’t know shit about looksmaxxing because he’s never needed to looksmax


----------



## Titbot (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I am not butt hurt overall he mogs me coz of his well toned body but i am saying just about the face ...i dont get jealous of anyone nor here nor in real


You are jelly , he’s a model are you really comparing yourself to him


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

U saying he mogs me in this pictures u must be joking i have a good bone structure and my eye colour haloes me hard ...i almost look like a bollywood actor


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> How does one train the neck because that would probably be helpful in rugby























There’s video on YouTube just type neck training and here’s before and after a to convince you to neck train


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> You look like my friend who’s half Indian and German, he has green eyes and is 6’3 but doesn’t groom himself, kid still fucks tho
> 
> He doesn’t know shit about looksmaxxing because he’s never needed to looksmax


i am sorry if you felt bad when i said i mog u facially bro ...but u can also make ur point that u mog me


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 4, 2019)

You look alright but your coloring kind of failos you.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> U saying he mogs me in this pictures u must be joking i have a good bone structure and my eye colour haloes me hard ...i almost look like a bollywood actor


A lot of Bollywood actors are in shape now or atleast have a chest


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> A lot of Bollywood actors are in shape now or atleast have a chest


I am growing up my chest


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I am growing up my chest


Work on V taper


Aesthetic said:


> You look alright but your coloring kind of failos you.



Being a good looking ethnic person in college is OP rn


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 4, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> @Salludon is the best on this site, and any other site there is about looksmaxxing.


What about @Amnesia and @Defiant_Soul ??



Angelrun said:


> How does one train the neck because that would probably be helpful in rugby


Check this:


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 4, 2019)

Jfl I saw your post on reddit like a few months ago


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Sep 4, 2019)

ur neck.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 4, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Just get stromo to get blue eyes . Srs you would be gandy tier with that


Bro wwhat's with you and eye colooring jfl. Do you really think shitskin will look good with bllue eyes?


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> Bro wwhat's with you and eye colooring jfl. Do you really think shitskin will look good with bllue eyes?


Colored eyes + dark skin instant halo effect


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Colored eyes + dark skin instant halo effect


not blue. Show me one indian that looks good with blue eyes jfl. Just get green-brown contacts. Don't get stroma like an autist.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 4, 2019)

Dope said:


> not blue. Show me one indian that looks good with blue eyes jfl. Just get green-brown contacts. Don't get stroma like an autist.


I’d never get stroma or contacts, I’ll just cope by being a gymcel. Plenty of dark skin guys look great with colored eyes, ask girls for a better opinion. It’s a legit halo effect. I’ll make sure I wife a white bitch with blue eyes so I can create the ultimate half Indian half white chad.


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 4, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> A lot of Bollywood actors are in shape now or atleast have a chest


what do u say ...how do u think i look??? and give me some advice for a fit body


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 5, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> what do u say ...how do u think i look??? and give me some advice for a fit body


Follow a bodybuilding program for a year maximize noob gains


----------



## Lux (Sep 5, 2019)

Take the earrings out. Your body has a bodybuilder-esch look i.e your bone structure doesn't match your muscle. That is the type of physique girls think of when they say muscles gross them out. Lean down your torso and work on forearms and shoulders. As for face there isn't really anything you can do. Your skull has few deformities or signs of craniofacial distrophy and invasive surgery will hurt you more than it will help. Maybe skin max with gay Kardashian surgeries?


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 5, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Follow a bodybuilding program for a year maximize noob gains


what about the face??


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 5, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Lol you are so butthurt. He’s a model jfl. He mogs everyone here except Salludon


Tbh @Pex1992 is right in the fact this guy has huge body halo. His face is good, but it's not that great. My face mogs his, but overall he mogs me cus of height and body


Virgin said:


> All you guys are overrating him jfl


Exactly


----------



## Pex1992 (Sep 5, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Tbh @Pex1992 is right in the fact this guy has huge body halo. His face is good, but it's not that great. My face mogs his, but overall he mogs me cus of height and body
> 
> Exactly


Yup overall he mogs us but not facially


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah some major overrating itt


----------



## StressShady (Sep 9, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> Currycel just trynna make it and find out what surgeries do I need to ascend harder
> 
> 5’11 | 20


Did you take SARMS/ Roids ?


----------



## bossman (Sep 9, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> The main problem is that you are a curry


and he mogs u to oblivion


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 9, 2019)

Chin implant


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 9, 2019)

bossman said:


> and he mogs u to oblivion



everyone mogs me into oblivion. Didnt catch your point


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Chin implant


Chin implant or filler


----------



## sensen (Sep 9, 2019)

You look good. Nose is a big wide in my opinion, but I think the chin crits are a bit overstated.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 9, 2019)

william said:


> you look quite weak and feminine. it might be because you have a small skull.
> 
> not sure what to suggest but maybe try bulking up a bit?


This made me laugh lmfao you're merciless


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 9, 2019)

You will always be a colored contact wearing aspie shitskin with body acne and greasy hair you failed narc begging for hollw incel validation.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 9, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Tbh @Pex1992 is right in the fact this guy has huge body halo. His face is good, but it's not that great. My face mogs his, but overall he mogs me cus of height and body
> 
> Exactly


If 5’11 mogs u ur fucked lmao


5foot8Paki said:


> You will always be a colored contact wearing aspie shitskin with body acne and greasy hair you failed narc begging for hollw incel validation.


Never wore colored contacts


----------



## Kelp2222 (Sep 9, 2019)

I grew up with tons of Indians. My high school was 60% Indians and you’re probably 3 points above the best looking Indian guy that I know.


----------



## Angelrun (Sep 9, 2019)

Kelp2222 said:


> I grew up with tons of Indians. My high school was 60% Indians and you’re probably 3 points above the best looking Indian guy that I know.


New Jersey?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 9, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> If 5’11 mogs u ur fucked lmao
> 
> Never wore colored contacts


I’m 5’7 but I have a better face than yours


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Sep 10, 2019)

You look good. The only thing left to do is pull a micheal Jackson and become white


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Sep 10, 2019)

Taking some drugs would improve skull shape masculinity: synthetic test for example.


----------



## lemonacid (Sep 10, 2019)

Surgery is haram my dude


----------



## Mansnob (Sep 10, 2019)

So many fucking trolls in the rate me thread


----------



## x30001 (Sep 10, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> Taking some drugs would improve skull shape masculinity: synthetic test for example.


Time to monobenzone max?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Sep 10, 2019)

What’s your bench, OHP etc btw. You have a body close to my goal, maybe I wanna be just slightly bigger


----------



## Kelp2222 (Sep 10, 2019)

Angelrun said:


> New Jersey?


Bay area Cali


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

lemonacid said:


> Surgery is haram my dude


coep


----------



## Titbot (Sep 11, 2019)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> What’s your bench, OHP etc btw. You have a body close to my goal, maybe I wanna be just slightly bigger


His body is my goal


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Feb 15, 2020)

Try talking to girls


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 12, 2020)

This guy is a brown God.


----------



## Incoming (Jul 4, 2020)

Chadpreets.me


----------



## SteveRogers (Jul 4, 2020)

Chin implant + Rhino for God tier looks


----------



## ZukoMang (Jul 4, 2020)

Nosecel9000 said:


> *THEN WHY ARE YOU HERE YOU AUTISTIC CURRY FUCK WHATS YOUR FUCKING PROBLEM?
> 
> PS: GO ER OVER FOR U*


Wat

So just because you slay you shouldnt further improve? There is also a difference between slaying 3s or 8s. This isnt an incel forum i thought


----------



## Chinacurry (Jul 4, 2020)

Wait did this curry slay??? Like legit or just currywhores and landwhales?

If he slayed why doesn't he start a PUA business???


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jul 4, 2020)

You have a full head of hair, start a hair loss routine NOW. Even if it's just finasteride to maintain your hair. You won't notice hair loss until you have already lost a ton. 

Bigger chin + skin . Goodluck


----------

